# Dog cart finished



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

Just finished the wood/metal work on this dog cart. I'll hitch my Giant Schnauzer thereto and give her a workout. :smile: I chose a patriotic finish. The younger kids in the neighborhood will love the ride.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty nice cart, good job. Is your dog really going to pull that? We need a picture with the dog hooked up to it.
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm thinking a roll bar and a seat belt are in order, unless you use an old slow dog! :thumbsup:


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't help but picture Kramer pulling a rickshaw through the streets of NYC with Newman's fatness planted firmly in the seat, puffing on a cigarette and calling him 'boy' about 400 times.....

that's some funny stuff

smitty


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's just cool. The fuel prices here in Canada aren't quite bad enough to justify building one yet. LOL
Great job.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice, but was the dog consulted on this project
before hand? Is your name and address on the cart?:laughing:


----------



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

This is not her first set of wheels. First one was sort of a "Rent-a-Wreck" I put together in a couple of hours with some electrical conduit and a plastic milk crate. I think she was embarrased to be seen with it. This was designed with the neighborhood yard squad in mind.:smile:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> We need a picture with the dog hooked up to it.
> Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


I'm going to have to agree with Mike on this. We need action shots!!!:scooter:

John


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Man that's totally cool! I too have to chime in, a youtube vid of the schnauzer and a tike passeneger would be welcomed. . . what's her name?


----------



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

*Picture of Flirt*

Here is Flirt, my 65# Giant Schnauzer bitch harnessed up for the first time. She's a little shy, the shafts and her harness are in conflict, so I have some cutting and trimming to do. But she's ready for the farmers market and carrying home all the stuff that we buy.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Man that is too cool! Good job. :smile:

John


----------



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

.....yep - dogs have been beasts of burden for centuries. They have amazing stamina and can pull carts loads of bread, mild, cheese, etc to market. I have a picture of a friend being trotted down the street on a mini-sulky pulled by her Rott.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

> .....yep - dogs have been beasts of burden for centuries


And unreal patience!

Kayla and Fitzgerald! My Grand daughter.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I CALL SHOTGUN ON THE FIRST RIDE IN THE CART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

*First kid load*

I went over and borrowed a couple of members from the Yard Squad for the first operational drive. From the enthusiastic response I'd say it's a success!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

No fair!!! I called shotgun!!!
The kids must have had a blast.
Once again, Great job. 
Ken
:thumbsup:


----------



## mrnagrom (Oct 8, 2008)

there's something so wrong with this project.. alas i can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

mrnagrom said:


> there's something so wrong with this project.. alas i can't quite put my finger on it.


rather than being snide perhaps you can withold your posting untill you have a fully formed complete thought. If you can't say something constructive be quiet.:thumbdown:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> That's just cool. The fuel prices here in Canada aren't quite bad enough to justify building one yet. LOL
> Great job.


With the way the price of pet food is going through the roof I'm not sure you would save much anyway.

Neat cart though.:thumbsup:

Gerry


----------



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> With the way the price of pet food is going through the roof I'm not sure you would save much anyway.
> 
> Neat cart though.:thumbsup:
> 
> Gerry


Interestingly, is costs me less than $2.00 a day to feed her. I can buy chicken thighs/legs at $1. a pound and she eats about one & one-half pounds of it a day. A well fed K-9 companion. :smile:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Jerry,
That pic with the kids is priceless. The dog doesn't look so enthused though. How far will the dog pull the kids before it gets tired? Also,
are the kids able to control the dog's pace, starting, stopping, etc.? Might be something for America's funniest videos if you get the dog to do something funny.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

boondocker said:


> Interestingly, is costs me less than $2.00 a day to feed her. I can buy chicken thighs/legs at $1. a pound and she eats about one & one-half pounds of it a day. A well fed K-9 companion. :smile:


That's not too bad. I know a lady up here who had a Great Dane. She said when the dog was in its prime it could go through $200 worth of food a month. As the dog got a little older the cost came down to around $100 per month.
Besides, a pet companion is a member of the family. You gotta look after them.:smile:

Gerry


----------



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

Gerry - Flirt is fed 2% of her body weight every day. My vet and the breeders I know have suggested this amount for healthy growth and maintenance. I also am in the camp of those owners who believe that feeding our dogs processed dog food (wet or dry) is detremental to the health of well being of the dog. Basically, dogs are carnavores so we feed them raw meat. Chicken has most of the necesssary food values that provide the closest over all natural diet - meat and bones. 

BTW, this raw food diet has the added effect of preventing tarter build up on her teeth and gums like kibble will over time. Healthy teeth prevents a number of dental problems and Vet visits.

Mike - because Flirt is just new to cratring she has to be walked on the leash. A bridle to control her direction can be had from an outfit that makes reins for Llamas. That's coming later.

The head down posture doesn't necessarily mean she's not happy with her current lot in life. I've had a 10 pound back pack oh her during hikes in the foot hills around Fort Collins and she presents the same head down attitude. It's as if she's focused and concentrating on the task of "work".

There is a whole population of dog owners who are devoted to the sport of carting just as there are owners who train their doogs for the obsticals or tracking or long jumping. The field competitions are held and winner dogs are awarded points and titles which make the animal valuable for breeding. It's a little like horse racing.

Thanks for your comments. Next project almost finished :yes:


----------



## mrnagrom (Oct 8, 2008)

boondocker said:


> rather than being snide perhaps you can withold your posting untill you have a fully formed complete thought. If you can't say something constructive be quiet.:thumbdown:


well, there's something odd about a dog with a cart stuck to it carrying what looks to be my younger brothers... thats all.

good work. odd concept.


----------

